# Viewsonic VP201s LCD Monitor won't turn on, "clicks" (Pictures included)



## ericsbsbucket (Mar 14, 2010)

I have Viewsonic VP201s Monitor that is just about 5 years old. It is always connected to a newer Panasonic surge protector.

It's been stormy today and when I tried to power up my monitor, nada. No ON light, no response.

I hooked my TV to the PC and it works fine, so it is the monitor.

I have opened it up, down to the boards. When I power it up, there is a distinct clicking noise coming from what I'd guess is the 'projector.' Right near that piece is what looks like a fuse, and it's pretty cloudy looking.

I have taken some hi-res pictures of the inside, and included the links below. The pictures are huge as I can't resize them on my iPhone lol.

If there is anything else that would help to see, I can take other pics.

The bit in the center is where I hear the clicking noise
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2664/vp201s041.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/1966/vp201s075.jpg

Fuse? Bottom of R board, right above Power Switch/Plug and below the clicking part.
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7480/vp201s150.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6786/vp201s138.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5431/vp201s056.jpg

As I said, I have more pictures of the other boards/components inside if more info is helpful.

I'm a pretty bright guy and can solder well. Is there any hope for me? 

Thanks in advance, I love this place. -Eric


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Viewsonic VP201s LCD Monitor won't turn on, "clicks" (Pictures included)*

you have an exdeedingly old moniter try changing the fuse for one of the same rating if it has one on it if you can extract it otherwise you way have to look at getting a new moniter


----------



## ericsbsbucket (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Viewsonic VP201s LCD Monitor won't turn on, "clicks" (Pictures included)*



rich13348 said:


> you have an exdeedingly old moniter try changing the fuse for one of the same rating if it has one on it if you can extract it otherwise you way have to look at getting a new moniter


I have that particular board out of the case already. I am torn between the fuse and the capacitors, as I wasn't even sure if it was a fuse to begin with.

A gent in an LCD Monitor repair forum suggested replacing the capacitors on the board where I am hearing the clicking from (same board as said Fuse is on). I've read about this type of issue with TVs as well. In your opinion, does that sound as if I am on the right path?

Thanks for the response


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Viewsonic VP201s LCD Monitor won't turn on, "clicks" (Pictures included)*

Its a possibility but i think if the capacitors are not bulging at the top or have completely blown then they should still work but i am in no way an expert with this stuff so if you want to give it a go then it cannot do any more harm and capacitors are fairly cheap all i would say is make sure you put them in the correct way as if they are not then they will definately explode!


----------



## ericsbsbucket (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Viewsonic VP201s LCD Monitor won't turn on, "clicks" (Pictures included)*

I have ordered the parts and will post my results after my repair is complete


----------

